# Caparison Horus HGS Oiled Walnut



## zimbloth (Dec 17, 2008)

I really wish I could keep this


----------



## Nick (Dec 17, 2008)

om nom nom again!

thats a really classy looking guitar. I tried out a dellinger with that finish but couldnt buy it as it had a deposit on it allready. Hence my pro black dellinger


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Dec 17, 2008)

Just wondering what exactly is different on the HGS models?

That guitar looks awesome btw.

Rock on!


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Zim.  For giving me Camparison GAS


----------



## Nick (Dec 17, 2008)

HeavyMetal4Ever said:


> Just wondering what exactly is different on the HGS models?
> 
> That guitar looks awesome btw.
> 
> Rock on!




the bridge is 3mm further back to help intonate when using low tunings


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 17, 2008)

HeavyMetal4Ever said:


> Just wondering what exactly is different on the HGS models?
> 
> That guitar looks awesome btw.
> 
> Rock on!



HGS stands for 'heavy gauge strings'. It simply means the guitar has a compensated bridge which assists in the intonation of thick strings. The bridge I believe is set further back than on the normal models for this purpose. 

These guitars also are different in that they all come tuned B-E-A-D-F#-B from the factory and are often designed with the tuning in mind with some of the other features.



twiztedchild said:


> Thanks Zim.  For giving me Camparison GAS



Hah, sorry dude.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 17, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> HGS stands for 'heavy gauge strings'. It simply means the guitar has a compensated bridge which assists in the intonation of thick strings. The bridge I believe is set further back than on the normal models for this purpose.
> 
> These guitars also are different in that they all come tuned B-E-A-D-F#-B from the factory and are often designed with the tuning in mind with some of the other features.
> 
> ...



Its cool. I just need to figure out how to get some money for one now


----------



## awesomeaustin (Dec 17, 2008)

AWESOME!


----------



## Randy (Dec 17, 2008)

Planning an oiled walnut finish on my guitarist's custom, and this just sealed the deal. Gorgeous.


----------



## m3ta1head (Dec 17, 2008)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Piledriver (Dec 17, 2008)

thats my favorite looking horus...
well except from the limited maple fretboard with this finish.


----------



## killiansguitar (Dec 17, 2008)

Man, if i did absolutely hate floyds, i'd be all over that thing! I love the fretwork, looks immaculate.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 17, 2008)

That is bad ass!


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 17, 2008)

Mattmc74 said:


> That is bad ass!



I concur. It has a very unique tone to it. It has a very thick sound like mahogany but somewhat harder in the mids. If mahogany has a warm low mid emphasis, it seems as if walnut has a lot of that but with some more upper mids as well. It's interesting, it has sort of a deep heavy tone but with some snarl to it as well.

I gave it a test run last night, it was hard to put down. I'd really like one of these. Perhaps a walnut Rico Jr is in my future as well


----------



## Randy (Dec 17, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Perhaps a walnut Rico Jr is in my future as well



An oiled Vixen or Jekyll would be sexy.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 17, 2008)

now that's what I'm talking about. Ebony makes that a great looking axe


----------



## neoclassical (Dec 17, 2008)

Holy shite. I thought I liked the purple cloud. That is ungodly sweet.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 17, 2008)

neoclassical said:


> Holy shite. I thought I liked the purple cloud. That is ungodly sweet.



Yeah the Iris Violet was amazing, I'm sad those are discontinued, I really wanted one.


----------



## renzoip (Dec 17, 2008)

That guitar is too awesome. I love Caparisons, I wish I could try one in person!


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 17, 2008)

renzoip said:


> That guitar is too awesome. I love Caparisons, I wish I could try one in person!



+1!!! I also wish they made a 7 String Horus. It would be the perfect guitar for me......oh well, not like I could afford it anyway.  $2525 for the Dillinger 7? Quite a bit out of my price range.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 18, 2008)

7deadlysins666 said:


> +1!!! I also wish they made a 7 String Horus. It would be the perfect guitar for me......oh well, not like I could afford it anyway.  $2525 for the Dillinger 7? Quite a bit out of my price range.



Well the Dellinger 7 is a lot less than that from me, where did you get that $2525 figure? Sounds like a typical GA price quote to me. 

However, yes, the D7 is very expensive, I don't see why it's so much more than the regular Dellinger. For that reason I'd rather get a Dellinger and just tune it down, if it was my money. However the D7 is pretty badass.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 18, 2008)

Caparison needs to make sevens 

I didn't know about the HSG line at all though.


EDIT: Nevermind about the above, i didnt know about the Dellenger 7


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 18, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Well the Dellinger 7 is a lot less than that from me, where did you get that $2525 figure? Sounds like a typical GA price quote to me.
> 
> However, yes, the D7 is very expensive, I don't see why it's so much more than the regular Dellinger. For that reason I'd rather get a Dellinger and just tune it down, if it was my money. However the D7 is pretty badass.



Im guessing GA = Guitar Asylum....if so your right! Its on their site for that price.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 18, 2008)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Im guessing GA = Guitar Asylum....if so your right! Its on their site for that price.



Yes that's who I was referring to. I understand it, Caparison's profit margins are just brutal due to how costly it is to import them, but I'd feel funny asking _above_ the retail price on anything personally. To each their own though


----------



## Apophis (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks great, so pure and simple


----------



## Ryan (Dec 18, 2008)

That thing is bangin!


----------



## thesimo (Dec 18, 2008)

gorgeous guitar

btw is that 27th fret off?


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 18, 2008)

thesimo said:


> gorgeous guitar
> 
> btw is that 27th fret off?



I think that may be an illusion or something, because I gave the guitar a test drive and didn't notice anything, but I'll have another look at it and make sure


----------



## Justin Bailey (Dec 18, 2008)

definitely the Caparison I'd get. I fucking love that thing.


----------



## budda (Dec 18, 2008)

im ignoring the bridge because the finish is that awesome.


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Dec 18, 2008)

Nick said:


> the bridge is 3mm further back to help intonate when using low tunings


 


zimbloth said:


> HGS stands for 'heavy gauge strings'. It simply means the guitar has a compensated bridge which assists in the intonation of thick strings. The bridge I believe is set further back than on the normal models for this purpose.
> 
> These guitars also are different in that they all come tuned B-E-A-D-F#-B from the factory and are often designed with the tuning in mind with some of the other features.


 
Cool.  Thanks for the info. How do they handle E-A-D-G-B-E? Just curious....

Rock on!


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 18, 2008)

HeavyMetal4Ever said:


> Cool.  Thanks for the info. How do they handle E-A-D-G-B-E? Just curious....
> 
> Rock on!



Just fine dude. They're not baritones, they setup just as well for standard tuning. It's really just an intonation thing. The Dellinger II HGS in the other thread is going to a customer who tunes DADGBE.


----------



## Speedy Fingers (Dec 18, 2008)

Great friend of mine has this guitar but swapped all the hardware out for it's gold equivalent. Looks even more awesome now.


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 18, 2008)

budda said:


> im ignoring the bridge because the finish is that awesome.


 

Actually those Schaller bridges are easily as nice as any OFR. They feel and look great. Tuning stability is fine too unless you get silly with it.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 18, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> Actually those Schaller bridges are easily as nice as any OFR. They feel and look great. Tuning stability is fine too unless you get silly with it.



That's definitely true. Great trems.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 18, 2008)

I can't get over how awesome that guitar looks. I will own one of these eventually


----------



## M3RC1L3SS (Dec 18, 2008)

fucking sexy! i still want that same model badly.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 18, 2008)

wannabguitarist said:


> I can't get over how awesome that guitar looks. I will own one of these eventually





M3RC1L3SS said:


> fucking sexy! i still want that same model badly.



 I'd really like one too, it has a unique tone and feel that's right up my alley.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 18, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> Actually those Schaller bridges are easily as nice as any OFR. They feel and look great. Tuning stability is fine too unless you get silly with it.



I prefer the Scaller to the OFR actually it feels beefier and holds tune just as well. Even when I get silly with it.


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm a gotoh man myself.

But seriously that guitar has is my dream six string. I will have it one day. Shame I'm going to be dead broke for the next 5 years. Fucking college tuition.


----------



## Lakeflower (Dec 19, 2008)

The walnut hgs is my favorite Caparison. Never played one though...


----------



## shadowlife (Dec 19, 2008)

That finish is gorgeous- great figuring on that one too.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 19, 2008)

Lakeflower said:


> The walnut hgs is my favorite Caparison. Never played one though...





shadowlife said:


> That finish is gorgeous- great figuring on that one too.



Yep, this is definitely up there in my top 3 or 4 favorite Caparisons. Tonally I'd say it's #1 though easily. Since I'm going to be snowed in here for the next 2-3 days, I'm going to have to pick it up again and play it some more


----------



## yellowv (Dec 19, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Yep, this is definitely up there in my top 3 or 4 favorite Caparisons. Tonally I'd say it's #1 though easily. Since I'm going to be snowed in here for the next 2-3 days, I'm going to have to pick it up again and play it some more



Don't do that Nick. Then you wont be able to give it up. I really want to try the walnut.


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 20, 2008)

once you start using walnut guitars you'll have little want for anything else.


----------



## winterlover (Dec 23, 2008)

OM NOM FUCKING NOM I WANT IT!!!!


----------



## hairychris (Dec 24, 2008)

Stunning.... BUT I STILL HATE THE HEADSTOCK!!!11!ONE


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 24, 2008)

I had a chance to play this thing through my VHT last night. My goodness does it sound amazing. Really thick and punchy but with loads of bite and roar. A unique tone for sure. It plays incredible, perhaps one of the best 6-string necks I've ever played. Smooth and great feel. A couple others from the forum were there to check it out and may chime in about this too 

The only negative thing I can think of is I found it difficult to really use the 27 frets due to my fingers. It's no problem with tapping or whatever, otherwise I really had to work at it.

The last thing on my mind was the headstock that's for sure 

PS: I have to say the notion that's out there that the PH-R pickups found on the Dellinger, TAT, Angelus, etc are better than the ones found on the Horus seems completely backwards to me. While the PH pickups aren't bad, I think the Horus ones are much tighter, defined and with more character. This was the first Caparison I played where I didn't immediately wish it had Bare Knuckles in it (although that would inevitably happen anyways if I were to keep this thing ).


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> I had a chance to play this thing through my VHT last night. My goodness does it sound amazing. Really thick and punchy but with loads of bite and roar. A unique tone for sure. It plays incredible, perhaps one of the best 6-string necks I've ever played. Smooth and great feel. A couple others from the forum were there to check it out and may chime in about this too
> 
> The only negative thing I can think of is I found it difficult to really use the 27 frets due to my fingers. It's no problem with tapping or whatever, otherwise I really had to work at it.
> 
> ...



That is weird. The BHII-R in my Horus was very weak sounding and the PH-R was a MAJOR improvement. That Warpig i have on order from you will make me forget about both though  Hey Nick you wanna buy a BHII-R?


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 24, 2008)

The PH-R has a lot more output, but not tone IMO. I just had to raise the pickup height on the BHII-R and it was great. My amp has plenty of gain so it wasn't a problem. I find the PH-R in comparison to be a little messy/mushy sounding. 

Yes the Warpig will put both to shame


----------



## M3RC1L3SS (Dec 25, 2008)

So is that one you had to order in for a customer?


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 25, 2008)

M3RC1L3SS said:


> So is that one you had to order in for a customer?



No, this one is still available. All the others were preordered and are now residing in their new homes 

EDIT: This one is gone now.


----------



## willith (Dec 25, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> I had a chance to play this thing through my VHT last night. My goodness does it sound amazing. Really thick and punchy but with loads of bite and roar. A unique tone for sure. It plays incredible, perhaps one of the best 6-string necks I've ever played. Smooth and great feel. A couple others from the forum were there to check it out and may chime in about this too
> 
> The only negative thing I can think of is I found it difficult to really use the 27 frets due to my fingers. It's no problem with tapping or whatever, otherwise I really had to work at it.
> 
> ...



lol, it's all true. I don't know how much to believe from some Caparison owners now, because I went in thinking that it was going to sound like shit just because the majority of Horus owners always swap out the pickups. That wasn't the case at all. I dunno, maybe it's the walnut or a*better production BHIIR.
And yeah, reaching that 27th fret is a nightmare with giant hands, but unlike you, I couldn't even tap it. It's still worth gloating about having 3 extra frets though, even if you can't use them.

The neck is sweet too...It felt smoother than the D2.


----------



## Harry (Dec 26, 2008)

Looks soooo sexy.
Wonder what these things go for in Aussie prices


----------



## MichaelG (Jan 14, 2009)

Did anyone ever see a guitar that they just HAD to have? Well that just happened to me with the 2 Caparisons that Nick put on ebay: this one and the trans-rose Dellinger. This oiled walnut Horus will be my first Caparison and I am really excited for Nick to get back from NAMM so that he can ship it to me.  I'm going to give the stock BHII-R pickup a try before I consider changing it. My amps are pretty transparant under high gain and so the character of the pickup will be readily apparent. I'll post back with a follow-up once I've run this thing through it's paces in it's stock tuning.

Thanks due to Nick for a great transaction and for always providing his candid opinions. The Axe Palace will be a big success with Nick behind the wheel.


----------



## yellowv (Jan 14, 2009)

You will definately want to swap the pickup. I have never heard the BHIIR in Walnut, but in mahogany it's nothing special at all. Also the HGS is tuned to B standard so i would imagine it really sounds like ass. Have nick throw a BKP in the for you before it goes out and save yourself some time. He may still have the black covered nailbomb he was going to put in my Ibanez. If he does I bet he would give you a good deal to put it in the Horus before it ships.


----------



## Wisdom (Jan 14, 2009)

The hottest start shaped guitar ever. How does the walnut sound as opposed to mahogany? I believe walnut is suppose to have a darker sound than mahogany. Must sound amazing.


----------



## mlp187 (Jan 14, 2009)

Where the hell do I buy one of these (after I get my Epiphone refinished of course)??? I've looked and my hands are empty.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 14, 2009)

Dear jesus, if they made one just like that only a 7 string  I might just jizz my pants.

That + BKP = I would never see anyone I know again because I'd constantly be playing it


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 15, 2009)

MichaelG said:


> Did anyone ever see a guitar that they just HAD to have? Well that just happened to me with the 2 Caparisons that Nick put on ebay: this one and the trans-rose Dellinger. This oiled walnut Horus will be my first Caparison and I am really excited for Nick to get back from NAMM so that he can ship it to me.  I'm going to give the stock BHII-R pickup a try before I consider changing it. My amps are pretty transparant under high gain and so the character of the pickup will be readily apparent. I'll post back with a follow-up once I've run this thing through it's paces in it's stock tuning.
> 
> Thanks due to Nick for a great transaction and for always providing his candid opinions. The Axe Palace will be a big success with Nick behind the wheel.



Thanks Michael, that's really cool of you to say - I appreciate it  I'll talk to you as soon as I get back from NAMM, perhaps before then if I get some time 



yellowv said:


> You will definately want to swap the pickup. I have never heard the BHIIR in Walnut, but in mahogany it's nothing special at all. Also the HGS is tuned to B standard so i would imagine it really sounds like ass. Have nick throw a BKP in the for you before it goes out and save yourself some time. He may still have the black covered nailbomb he was going to put in my Ibanez. If he does I bet he would give you a good deal to put it in the Horus before it ships.



I actually think the stock pickups are pretty awesome in this guitar, but yeah, he ordered a Painkiller from me as well so he can try both.



Wisdom said:


> The hottest start shaped guitar ever. How does the walnut sound as opposed to mahogany? I believe walnut is suppose to have a darker sound than mahogany. Must sound amazing.



I mentioned the difference earlier in the thread I believe. I don't have time to get into it (about to head to bed), but its similar to mahogany but with a more aggressive vibe to it I'd say. 



mlp187 said:


> Where the hell do I buy one of these (after I get my Epiphone refinished of course)??? I've looked and my hands are empty.



Well, from me of course  I'm a Caparison dealer and this Horus is one I recently sold.


----------



## yellowv (Jan 15, 2009)

I would like to try a Horus HGS. If the walnut makes those pickups sound great it must make BKP's sound tremendous. I'm sure your VHT doesn't hurt either Nick. I found the stock BHIIR to be pretty weak and the neck to be quite muddy, but not too bad. Nothing compared to a nice Dimarzio though. Hell the BHIIR is a vintage output pickup and is only 8.4K. The PH-R sounds much bigger and growlier in my Horus. That Painkiller will slay in that thing though. 

Have fun at NAMM today Nick


----------



## MichaelG (Jan 15, 2009)

Wisdom said:


> The hottest start shaped guitar ever. How does the walnut sound as opposed to mahogany? I believe walnut is suppose to have a darker sound than mahogany. Must sound amazing.



Thick like Mahogany with harder mids and more upper mids. More aggression and snarl and bite as well. I've also heard it described as a "warmer sounding maple". I haven't actually heard the walnut in person yet, but soon. I'm also due to receive a Lowell Les Paul: Very thin finish over a mahogany back / walnut cap. Should be an interesting sounding combo.



yellowv said:


> I would like to try a Horus HGS. If the walnut makes those pickups sound great it must make BKP's sound tremendous.



I'll have to agree with you on that  The BKP (or similar) is probably inevitable but I am willing to give the BHIIR a shot despite the lower output. Depending on the pickup, a lower output might translate to less compression and more clarity, which actually might really work in the walnut. I really appreciate the heads-up on the black covered nailbomb, I might actually try that out if Nick still has it.

Yeah Nick, get rested up for NAMM, you'll need it!


----------



## anubis0077 (Mar 12, 2009)

how much is this I have a good amount of money saved up and would really love this guitar if you dont want to say exactly on the fourm could you email me at [email protected] thanks-steve


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 12, 2009)

anubis0077 said:


> how much is this I have a good amount of money saved up and would really love this guitar if you dont want to say exactly on the fourm could you email me at [email protected] thanks-steve



Hey Steve, this guitar has been sold for quite some time now, to forum member MichaelG. Thats him talking about the guitar in this thread above. I have more of those coming however, as well as other models. 

I sent you a private message with my contact info, feel free to get in touch whenever


----------



## mat091285 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey Nick jsut want to ask can HGS Cap. guitars tune to Standard E? since it looks like the 3mm space might be for Baritone purposes ... Cheers!


----------



## yellowv (Mar 15, 2009)

mat091285 said:


> Hey Nick jsut want to ask can HGS Cap. guitars tune to Standard E? since it looks like the 3mm space might be for Baritone purposes ... Cheers!



Yes you can tune HGS Caps any way you like with no issues. It just makes intonation a bit better for lower tunings, but they will work fine in standard as well.


----------



## mat091285 (Mar 15, 2009)

yellowv said:


> Yes you can tune HGS Caps any way you like with no issues. It just makes intonation a bit better for lower tunings, but they will work fine in standard as well.



Cheers for the answer yellowv


----------



## yellowv (Mar 15, 2009)

mat091285 said:


> Cheers for the answer yellowv



No problem dude.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 16, 2009)

mat091285 said:


> Cheers for the answer yellowv



Yep, hes absolutely right. I've setup several HGS models for standard or other non-baritone tunings many times for customers, it's not a baritone thing


----------



## MichaelG (Mar 16, 2009)

This thread is still alive 

anubis0077, the oiled walnut Horii are really toneful and just all around amazing guitars. The guitar plays like a dream! The walnut has a really nice sounding aggressive roar in the midrange and I absolutely love the silky smooth feel of the bare wood. The stock pickup is nice and does sound good, but for my taste a bit too much on the warm and dry side. Nick has ordered me a BareKnuckles Holy Diver to try and I'm probably going to throw an Air Norton into the neck position.

mat091285, as the others have said, no problem tuning to E standard, but honestly, a lower tuning really suits the aggressive sound of the Horus, especially the walnut.

I tuned the walnut Horus to E standard and it sounded OK, but I much prefer the lower tunings with it.


----------

